# [Japanese NR] Makoto Takaoka Official 2x2x2cube Average of 5 : 2.18



## okayama (Jun 2, 2015)

> May 30, 2015
> JRCA Kansai Spring 2015
> 
> 1.93, 2.52, (1.61), 2.08, 3.43 = 2.18 (Japanese NR)
> ...


He finally got a decent official average!


----------



## Berd (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice, how old is he? Gj!


----------



## okayama (Jun 2, 2015)

Berd said:


> Very nice, how old is he? Gj!



Not sure about his exact age, but I heard he is in eighth grade. Same as Rami?


----------

